# ACE-083 Trial



## Disqualified (May 23, 2015)

I decided to pick up 4mg on a bogo sale. No idea if it's legit or bunk, but the source is rated with good quality so I thought I'd take a risk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I decided to try this on what we always feel we could improve on.. I did 1mg per calf, 500mcg split into both heads. 
The only other log I have come across, was very promising. 1" gain on Biceps in 4 days, and he gained definition and an inch on his calves in 4 days.
I'm 5'8, 199lbs, sub 10%. Calves are 16" as of this morning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







During workout
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Current cycle
50mg Test Prop/day
100mg NPP/day
8iu Humalog Pre W/O (2 Scoops Intra MD as intra w/o Shake)
100mcg IGF-LR3 Pinned Bi-Lat in muscle being trained Pre/WO
5iu GH split 2iu/2iu/1iu Morning/Mid-day/Evening 

Diet - 20% below maintenance 
3000 cals/day 
Oats, pb, banana, & eggwhites in AM
1.5 cups brown rice & 8oz lean meat every 2 hours 
5 meals a day not including intra shake.


3 hours after training - Calves are abnormally more sore then usual. 
Could be from injections of both ACE & IGF, but never had a soreness issue from IGF pins.


----------



## Disqualified (May 24, 2015)

Day 1 - No new growth, no crazy soreness.
I do have some what of a faint "sore" in my calf heads when I touch them. Could just be tender from hitting em hard yesterday.


----------



## Disqualified (May 25, 2015)

Day 2 - No new growth. 
The only thing I can report is how tired I am. I took a nap yesterday afternoon for 2 hours. Woke up, ate a bit, watched a movie, and fell back asleep for an additional 10 hours. Woke up, slept for another hour.

I still feel tired, and could easily sleep all day. 
Not sure if this has anything to do with the Ace or if its just me lol


----------



## Disqualified (May 26, 2015)

Day 3 - No new growth but my appetite was insane yesterday. 
I couldn't satisfy my hunger what so ever.


----------



## Millslane (Jan 8, 2016)

So what would you say is your final conclusion with the ace you think it did anything as far as the size in your calfs or maybe your appetite? because  I could always use anything that helps appetite ghrp-6 is amazing but like I said I'm always looking for other things to help with growth and appetite?

the little big guy!!


----------

